# What probes are compatible with a Maverick 732?



## wkearney99 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've got a Maverick ET-732 I use with my Egg, love it.

I'd like to make use of it for deep frying but would need a long, oil-proof probe for it.  

Thermoworks makes their ChefAlarm units, that look like they use the same kind of plug.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/alarm/chefalarm.html#ProbeTab

Are the probes compatible?  I'd like to get one of the 12" long ones and a pot clip.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 23, 2015)

I am not exactly sure but I know the probe from my older thermoworks unit is not compatible with my Maverick. They look the same at first glance but the plug is a slightly different size.


----------



## wkearney99 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm going to give it a try with one of their ChefAlarm probes.  I'll report back whether it works or not.  Thermoworks confirmed that the ChefAlarm units use thermistors, not the same thermocouples they use in their higher-end ($$$) products.  

Meanwhile I've ordered a pair of their 12" problems for the TW8060 I've already got.  Rush delivery by Wednesday.  

Shame it's not wireless, even more of a shame their latest unit uses Bluetooth.  The range on the Maverick has been so much better than anything using Bluetooth.


----------



## mtbken (Nov 23, 2015)

- 

I have a similar issue. I have a redi check  ET-72 and a maverick ET-732. How do I know which probes go where?  Also, does anyone have info on re calibrating for both ET's as well as manual meat thermometers?

I have 2 birds and a ham to get out the door this year, so I will need about 6 probes going at 1 time! FUN FUN!

I was also curious about the iGrill units  as well that connect to your smartphone!  Or some sort of other bluetooth/wifi solution!

Thanks,

Ken

EDIT - I did just found this 
and it states 

Use With: ET-7, ET-73, ET-71C, ET-71CAN, ET-71D, ET-710S
(NOTE: Not compatible with the ET732 model)
But nothing about the ET-72 - But I do have 1 probe that has the black connector vs the grey one!  I wonder if that is it!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 23, 2015)

mtbken said:


> I have a similar issue. I have a ready check and a maverick. How do I know which probes go where?  Also, does anyone have info on re calibrating for both ET's as well as manual meat thermometers?
> 
> I have 2 birds and a home to get out the door this year, so I will need about 6 probes going at 1 time! FUN FUN!
> 
> ...


I don't think the Maverick's can be calibrated. The simplest method is to check it for accuracy, note any variation, then keep that variation in mind when taking temps.


----------

